# General Business Category > Accounting Forum >  Pastel Express 2011 - Reversing / Re-allocating receipts

## SimonDeschamps

Hi All,

It is great ot have found a forum like this. I am hoping for some assistance with Pastel Express 2011. 

This is what I did, please advise how to correct: I went to Process -> Cash Book -> Receipts, entered an amount and allocated it to three invoices. After Updating, I discovered that my allocations were incorrect. What is the best way to correct this? Two approaches seem viable but I don't know how to do it:
1) Unallocate receipt then Match Open Item.
2) Journal receipt and recapture.

Thanks in advance,
SD

----------


## Neville Bailey

Hi SD,

A good rule of thumb to follow, when incorrect entries need to be reversed, is to re-process the entry exactly as you did originally, but with a minus sign in front of the amount. 

In other words, you need to recapture those incorrect receipts, in the cashbook receipts journal, with the same dates, references, customer account codes, but with a minus sign in front of the amount. Then process the cashbook receipts correctly, using the same references (this is important so that the original entry, reversal entry and revised entry get consolidated in your bank reconciliation and in your customer statement). 

If you are using open item matching, then you can go to Process...Match Open Item and unallocate the original receipt in the customer account that was incorrectly credited.

----------

SimonDeschamps (13-Jul-12)

----------


## SimonDeschamps

Thanks for your advice. I am using open item allocation, so method 1 was out the window. It turns out I was operating the Match Open Item window incorrectly. I learned to use Pastel before they changed to the 200x naming convention, and only upgraded because Pastel 4 no longer ran on my PC. As such, I didn't know that Pastel's interpretation of drag & drop had become a reality. All the double-clicking and right-clicking did not help me.

I thought I was in the right place, just took a while to figure out the click, move, drop story.

Regards,
SD

----------


## Loumari Rootman

I made a huge mistake on my pastel xpress. I linked a payment in my cashbook to the wrong client.
Pleeeaaasssseeee help! I am quite new to pastel and don't know how to fix this in the right way.

----------


## Neville Bailey

> I made a huge mistake on my pastel xpress. I linked a payment in my cashbook to the wrong client.
> Pleeeaaasssseeee help! I am quite new to pastel and don't know how to fix this in the right way.


I suggest that you follow the procedure that I outlined in my post earlier in this thread, but substitute "receipts" with "payments".

----------


## Wik101

Hi, 

I have recently started a new position at a company, the previous person has made allocation errors from 2011. How can I reallocate these? With match open item I can only get back to December 2012. 

Thanks,
Wikus

----------


## Fay

I have just captured our bank statement. I put the rent to the incorrect account. I have already updated and batched. Where do I go to undo this ? I need to post it to another account and not sure on the steps to follow  :Smile:  Thanks all

----------


## Mike C

Hi Fay - Neville has explained how to do this very well under post #2 below.  If it does not make sense, then please tell us where you are stuck.   :Smile:

----------


## Fay

Hi Neville, ok......... I understand the above, there's a first :Stick Out Tongue:  Are you saying that in the Process, cash book, receipts ..... i just go and enter it all, same details just put a minus in front of the amount. Does it matter that the date is 09/02/2015 and I am "fixing" an allocation from beginning Jan ?? My mind keeps telling me these dates have to run consecutively ???

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Does it matter that the date is 09/02/2015 and I am "fixing" an allocation from beginning Jan ?? My mind keeps telling me these dates have to run consecutively ???


You must capture the same date and period that you used in the original transaction - the system will automatically "sort" it chronologically. In other words, you do not have to ensure that the dates run consecutively. That's the beauty of running a multi-period system...

----------


## Fay

Awesome, thanks so much

----------


## Fay

> Hi SD,
> 
> A good rule of thumb to follow, when incorrect entries need to be reversed, is to re-process the entry exactly as you did originally, but with a minus sign in front of the amount. 
> 
> In other words, you need to recapture those incorrect receipts, in the cashbook receipts journal, with the same dates, references, customer account codes, but with a minus sign in front of the amount. Then process the cashbook receipts correctly, using the same references (this is important so that the original entry, reversal entry and revised entry get consolidated in your bank reconciliation and in your customer statement). 
> 
> If you are using open item matching, then you can go to Process...Match Open Item and unallocate the original receipt in the customer account that was incorrectly credited.


Hi there. 

So do you go to PROCESS JOURNALS ??? which one do you choose ? General Journal, Reversal of accruals, Receipting journal ??????? etc etc.

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Hi there. 
> 
> So do you go to PROCESS JOURNALS ??? which one do you choose ? General Journal, Reversal of accruals, Receipting journal ??????? etc etc.


As I mentioned in my earlier post, process it exactly as you originally processed it (except that you must insert a minus sign in front of the value, or reverse the debit and credits). So, if you originally used a general journal, then reverse the error with another general journal.

----------


## Jamey

Hi there

I have started a new job and the previous lady processed May 2015 receipts as May 2016 transactions. is there any way I can correct this?

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Hi there
> 
> I have started a new job and the previous lady processed May 2015 receipts as May 2016 transactions. is there any way I can correct this?


Hi Jamey,

Read post #2 in this thread.

----------


## brine

Hi Neville
May you help
is there a way the to separate the consolidated amounts in the cashbook in Pastel express

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Hi Neville
> May you help
> is there a way the to separate the consolidated amounts in the cashbook in Pastel express


The reason that you have consolidated amounts is that you used the same reference for more than one transaction, thereby causing those transactions to be consolidated.

It is not possible to "unconsolidate" the transactions, although you can view a breakdown of the entries by going to View...General Ledger...Transactions...Entry Type Details. Then select the period range and the Entry Type range for the cashbook concerned.

----------


## Roelof merwe

Hi Neville I have try to upgrade to win 10 but it does not work. So I do a rollback to win 8.1.
Pastel Xpress does not see the compony.
I have try the " run as admin " but this does not solve the problem.

Thanks

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Hi Neville I have try to upgrade to win 10 but it does not work. So I do a rollback to win 8.1.
> Pastel Xpress does not see the compony.
> I have try the " run as admin " but this does not solve the problem.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Roelof,

I have attached some information that should help you.

----------


## Roelof merwe

Many thanks its working fine.

 :Embarrassment:

----------

